# Limping leg after tail dock...



## Southdown (Apr 19, 2012)

So my little lamb that was just born to the ewe lamb recently got over her scours.  So we were finally able to dock the tail once the scours cleared up.  I docked her tail in the morning before I went to work (elastrator).  I also gave her some more electrolytes in a bottle for good measure.  When I came home from work, I found her limping on her left rear leg.  I am worried and I don't know what happened.  I am wondering if it could be related to the tail docking?  Could it cause nerve damage or something crazy?  (Yes, I am being a worry wart.)  We looked at her hoof on that leg and it looks fine; no injuries that are visible.  My husband thinks she probably just sprained it while playing and jumping around or maybe the momma stepped on her or something.  Of course me being the worrying about everything, I think it's related to the tail dock.  It's about a quarter inch shorter than I wanted it to be and she does have a thicker tail than most lambs.  Plus, she was older for us (we normally dock at 24-36 hours) and she was 4 days old.  Now today, she is still limping on that rear, left leg.  I also occasionally see her curl her head back to her tail and try to lick at the band.  What do you think?


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 19, 2012)

me thinks you've got a drama queen! 

we banded one of our lambs a bit later (about 24 days) than usual and he flopped around like a fish out of water for about 12 hours... it pinches them and she is probably just reacting to that.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, she did flop around and roll across the ground right after we placed the band.  I felt so bad (I think I might be the drama queen).  I can't stand watching them in pain.  But I have never had this kind of reaction before with a limping leg.  It has been more than 24 hours.


----------



## secuono (Apr 19, 2012)

I banded mine at 2 and 3 weeks, no issues. 
I'd guess she sprained it flipping around the other day or she's just extra sensitive.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2012)

DRAMA...is a lambs best friend.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 20, 2012)

^^^^Oh yes on the drama..

Keep an eye on it..but I know one of my lambs was still moping around a day or two after getting his tail and testicles banded..called him my drama llama..


----------



## Southdown (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's Chloe.  She is doing better.  Limping a little bit, but not as much.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 21, 2012)

Personally I don't think the limping and the tail docking are related. She was probably accidentally stepped on by another sheep. Happens to us quite often, especially when lambs are sleeping and ewes aren't watching where they're walking.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 21, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5960_100_0579.jpg
> 
> Here's Chloe.  She is doing better.  Limping a little bit, but not as much.


look at that face.....

good point sheepgirl!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 21, 2012)

Not saying your gal has this but the clue would be if she had conjunctivitis along with lameness

Here's an article and link from sheep production and management    http://aces.nmsu.edu/sheep/sheep_health/polyarthritis.html

Polyarthritis (stiff lamb disease)
Polyarthritis is an infectious disease of nursing lambs, recently weaned lambs, and feedlot lambs. Symptoms are stiffness, reluctance to move, depression, loss of body weight, and conjunctivitis. Clinically the disease is primarily characterized by stiffness and by conjunctivitis. Usually the affected lamb's appetite remains good, but it may be too lame to graze or search for food. Affected joints are typically not enlarged, and stiffness and lameness are less apparent after lambs are forced to exercise. Kneeling and abnormal position of the limbs are sometimes observed. Lambs can be treated with several different broad-spectrum antibiotics or tetracycline drugs. Affected lambs should be confined in a dry, well-bedded area with readily available feed and water. Additionally, supplying antibiotics in the feed can be beneficial in feedlot conditions. Early isolation of lame lambs during an outbreak and addition of specific antibiotics to the feed may help control the disease.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 22, 2012)

Since she is doing much better, I am not as concerned anymore.  Now if the weather would just warm up in Minnesota I could quit using the heat lamps.


----------

